# To pluck ears or not to pluck ears?



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Ginger hasn't had an ear infection in a long, long time. Her hair is very thick and her ears are a forest. I've been keeping the hair trimmed but she has allergies and produces a lot of cerumen. Should I pluck them or not?


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

To pluck! Once upon a time, a long long time ago, I let Muffin's hair grow, and her ears stunk! Ears covered in wax, and let's just say it was gross.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I pluck Kodi's ears because he has lots and lots and lots of hair in there. When I first got him the vet said at 3 months old he had the hairiest ears she'd ever seen. I pluck small amounts of hair at a time to not irritate his ears. We have had problems with ear infections and he still needs his ears cleaned weekly.

Mia... I don't very often. I clean them every few weeks when they get a bit waxy. She doesn't really have hair in her ears though.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, but VERY gently! If it's been a while, just go a few plucks at a time over the course of a couple days. Don't make my mistake and go "Hmm, my dog's ears look hairy! It's been 6 months since I plucked them at all, but I'm sure it doesn't matter! Here I go, bye bye to all the hair in Desmond's ears!" And then for the next three weeks your dog is miserable with an awful infection in both ears and shakes his head and stares directly at you as if to say "this is YOUR FAULT." 
It was not a good experience. 

So just be careful about it and don't overwhelm the ears and wipe them out all in one night. Your dog will thank you.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Does anyone notice a trend between hair in ears and ear infections, or vise versa?

I'm a little concerned about plucking hair causing ingrown hairs and/or opening up sores that stand a good chance of getting infected in the warm and moist conditions of the ear. 

She used to get ear infections when she was younger and I do believe we had her ears plucked at that time. I can't remember her getting infections when we haven't had them plucked.

I'm cleaning her ears out weekly with cotton balls and Optisomething(can't remember rest of the name).


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I just started doing the "ear flushing" in the bath, that was explained by someone on here recently and it seems to be working great for Rogan… however, I still do pluck the odd hair to keep the air flowing into there…. I also have a great cleaner that I use…. I hate dirty smelly ears!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't use an ear cleaner when you pluck them, wait a couple days. Many ear cleaners are very harsh and can irritate ears more. If you're worried about air flow after, just tie her ears back for a bit, or flip an ear open when she's sleeping.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

I pluck Bella but just a bit at a time 

I don't pluck grooming clients unless they are horrid and then it's just a wee bit. Combined with trimming and a good flushing in the tub. 

Had a
Foster dog with horrid ears. Drops cleaning etc no help. Flushed em twice and that was all it needed


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I pluck every 4 weeks and keep it trim back. I do not pluck till the ear is completely clean only enough to keep the ear passage open so that air can keep them dry. 
My Luke had terrible ear infection the first 2 1/2 years of his life 4 vets later one finally figured out what kind of infection it was and he has been infection free for 6 month now. I do believe that part of the problem was that just about the time I got them to cleared up the ears were plucked completely clean allowing the infection back in and start the cycle all over again.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I used to pluck, because that's what I was told to do by my vet. Both of my dogs had chronic ear infections, and we were always going back for meds. The vet was always telling me I must not be plucking enough, or they wouldn't be getting the ear infections. I flushed them out, I made sure not to get water in there. . . nothing worked, and they always had seriously nasty greasehead from the meds I was dumping in them, and the vet bills were seriously adding up. 

Then I got my new vet who I love. He said, "Let's try not plucking them." So I stopped. That was over 4 years ago and neither of mine have had an ear infection since. I use Thornit when they smell a little off, and I trim the hair from the outside, but that's it. 

I know our method wouldn't work for everyone, but it sure does for us!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

There is no one answer for every dog! Each dog needs to have what suits THEM.

Some dogs have SUCH a thick carpet in there (omg, can I just say "mini schnauzers"!?! lol!!!) that they HAVE to have it plucked or it really does block up everything. In which case if it's thick and gross, pluck out a LITTLE, maybe morning and night for a few days to ease it out without leaving a red raw ear. There is NO need to pluck an ear totally bald in any case, just enough to prevent the hair blocking everything up.

Some dogs (ie flufflvrs girls!) will have chronic ear infections if they are PLUCKED, and need to have their ear hair left well alone (trimming it is fine, it's not going to pull the hair out!) 

Each dog differs really. Give it a go plucking some out gently over a few days and see if it helps, if they get red and sore at all, stop plucking immediately and do NOT use any ear cleaner on them, let them air out and see how they go, but be very wary of plucking in the future. If there's no problems though and her ears clear up, then just keep up with the odd pluck of a few hairs (literally) every now and again to stop it becoming a carpet again.

I personally flush the ears when she gets her weekly bath, and I pluck a little, regularly, to keep them clear-ish of hair. I have tried leaving Paris' ears hairy, but she has a fair bit of ear wax and even with regular flushing it clogs up on excess hair and gets nasty very quickly, so I pluck a little and flush them out to keep them clean, but do little else.


----------



## barbiespoodle (Apr 25, 2010)

I pluck, no if ands or buts about it.

I worked many years for a large breeding/handling kennel, believe me, I know that once an infection sets in it is next to impossible to get rid of no matter what you or the vet does. 

Poodles have a unnatural ear. Look at any wild dog or cannid and you will see the ears are up, no hair in it other than what is in front to keep out the dirt. Poodles have a down ear full of hair that holds in the moisture and ear wax, not a good combination. 

I have never had a ear infection in my personal pets, including all my poodles or my llhassa because I pluck at least once a month using a good ear powder and then use a ear cleaner or ear dryer as needed. 


Another thing I do is not only clip the hair around the ear opening but also a bit on the inside of the ear leather so moisture is not wicked to the ear when my standard swims.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Pluck! I believe a dog will get an ear infection if the hair is left since it holds moisture in the ear canal as well as wax and dirt build up. I dont think you are doing your dog any favor by not plucking. I do it at least twice a month.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jan 12, 2011)

At my grooming salon, I will try to pluck hair on poodles/bichons/maltese/shihs etc. I pour a little bit of powder on my table and tap my fingers in the powder. I will gently pluck hair with my fingers and whatever comes out easily is what comes out. If its a forest of hair and it doesn't pluck out easily, I will trim it with a little cordless trimmer.


----------



## DavidT (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi,

My male Std also has very thick ear canal hair. I clean regularly and have plucked a little at a time which he gently objects to. But....I have always wondered why you can't just use blunt nose scissors and clean out for an adequate air passage thus not opening pores for possible infections to creep in etc. 

Is there a reason that this would not work or is unsafe in your opinion ?

Thank you !

David


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

My black poodle - has 'rainforest' in his ears, have to pluck, often...
My apricot - could easily skip plucking for months, I do it just cause I'm used to do it, but I think he would be fine even without plucking ears.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

We clean with a witch hazel solution every other week when we bathe her, then the groomer is supposed to pluck when she goes (you'll note I'm in between competent groomers at the moment so I don't think it's been done in a while). I'm afraid to do it myself. I'm a wimp. I don't want to hurt her!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

There's no reason why you can't trim the ear hair instead of plucking. In fact, we've decided not to pluck. Ginger hasn't had any ear infections since we stopped having her ears plucked but I do trim the hair with blunt scissors.


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

DavidT said:


> Hi,
> 
> My male Std also has very thick ear canal hair. I clean regularly and have plucked a little at a time which he gently objects to. But....I have always wondered why you can't just use blunt nose scissors and clean out for an adequate air passage thus not opening pores for possible infections to creep in etc.
> 
> ...


Yes, I believe this will work too. Less painful for the dog, no yanking, etc...try trimming as close to the skin as possible, for bigger air passage.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

David, good scissors to use are baby nail cutting scissors. They're nice and blunt at the ends and small. Just don't go to deep when trimming hair.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

This is an excellent thread! I have always hate plucking ears, and don't even own hemo's. It freaks me out when the other groomers shove hemos in the dogs's ear, twist and twist and twist, then yank. *cue the charlie brown AUUUUGGHHH! Sound effect*.

I will pluck when asked to, fingers only, and only until the dog tries to take my arm off. When we get dogs who are so matted that we have to do total shavedowns, I get someone with bigger balls than me to yank the matted hair from the ears.

Is that what you guys do? When the dog's innter ear is matted over from neglect?


----------



## lilosbornefarm (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm so confused now about the plucking thing....I just did our 11 week olds this week, one ear was hairier than the other, but the vet said her ears looked healthy the very day I plucked. One just smelled a little "waxy". Anyway, now that I've plucked, to MUCH protest and whining, only with my fingers, they seem a little waxier, like shiny on the inside. So should I not pluck, just trim and clean? If so what is the best cleaner to use and how often? I am going to do her grooming at home so I won't have a groomers opinion and really I don't know which ones to trust anyway where we live. Just wanting to keep our girl healthy and avoid ear infections. Also, I noticed on here about some type of ear flush, how is that done? Sorry so many questions, just new here and wanting advice. Thanks!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I've totally against plucking now. I think trimming is the way to go.

Or

You can also use Nair, based on what some groomers say. I'm going to try this. The Nair® Sensitive Face Cream one.

I plan on doing this about once a month to every other month so I can get the cerumen out that would otherwise be stuck in the ear hair. Even if you trim the hair, a little bit will always stick to the hair follicles. You're supposed to rinse the Nair out after letting it sit for just 3 minutes. If you're going to try this, do NOT use on ears with any cuts, nicks, infections, or scratches and make sure to look this method up to see what professional groomers have to say about it before you try it.

I use Epi-Otic ear cleaner and love it. It doesn't stink and does a nice job. It really helps dry ears too because when I get it on my fingers and then I rinse with water, there's friction when I rub my fingers together. However, it doesn't over dry either.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Bella's Momma said:


> We clean with a witch hazel solution every other week when we bathe her, then the groomer is supposed to pluck when she goes (you'll note I'm in between competent groomers at the moment so I don't think it's been done in a while). I'm afraid to do it myself. I'm a wimp. I don't want to hurt her!


I'm glad you mentioned witch hazel. I have a huge bottle of it and some cotton balls and was wondering if this will work to clean out Polo's ears. His right ear is more waxy than the left and seems to itch worse. I can see where it's a little dirty and was wondering how and what to use to clean it during his next bath. Will that work? Or should I get wipes? What do yall use to clean the ears out with?


----------



## DavidT (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, I am still undecided but have been told by my Vet that I need to pluck as Hudson grows a "forest" in his ears. I have gently plucked but not enough to keep from matting. I clean with a Vet provided ear cleaner to try and keep wax from building up, but of course the "forest" keeps growing. The vet did agree that plucking can lead to bacteria infecting the wounds. Anyway, my latest technique is to use a very small (1/4" wide +-) Wahl battery operated trimmer hopefully to let air circulation into the ear canal which I think is the main goal. I'm still not sure that this will work but am going to try it for awhile and see what happens. The Vet also said no to Nair..thought it was too risky, but possibly in the right hands is o.k. I just don' t know.

DavidT


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

I have black and brown poodles and I am a plucker. That being said I believe each poodle is different and if you can manage ears without plucking go for it.

Plucking a poodle ears is easier to do if you use a ear powder first. I use R7 by Gimborn. It makes the hair dry and the hair plucks like a charm. No slipping at all. I used to make my own powder but a container of the R7 last a really long time.

I pluck when the dog has a bath or every 6 to 8 weeks. If the ears are dirty clean the day before. I usually clean the next day. Keeping the ears dry is one of the best ways to keep from developing an ear infection.

Plucking does *not* cause an infection but it allows the infection to _blossom_.


----------

